# Anybody Regularly Changing Your " Exercise Routine' For Better Results?



## Debby (Apr 27, 2015)

Here's a question for those of you who consistently work out to maintain these old creaky bodies of ours:  Do any of you have a favourite routine that you do all the time and never vary or do you follow one for a while and then adjust it every few weeks so that you don't plateau?

I'll tell you why I ask.  I was reading the other day that if you do the same exercises over and over and never change it, your body gets used to it and begins to not improve beyond that point even if you up your reps.  The article suggested three or four weeks with one routine, then change the order and type of exercises.

A couple days ago, I spent some time online looking up new ways to work out the major muscle groups to put together another 'intensive' program and today was my first day doing it.  I only did 10 reps x 2 for each one because I'm not sure how it'll affect me and initially I thought, wow, that wasn't much, but as I'm sitting here, I can feel it!

So I'm just curious, do you change your routines and have you noticed improvement in your capabilities as a result?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

I've tweeked my routines over the last few years after lots of research and how best to work different muscles, etc.  I'm happy with the routines I do now so haven't changed them recently.  There are only so many ways you can work your biceps or triceps, etc.  I figure there is so much variety in what I do already that I should be okay.  Just my dumbbell routines for upper body have 11 different routines.  Then there's lower body muscle work, then resistance machines at the gym.  My major cardio at the gym is the spin bike which in itself has variety and with the other machines I do interval training.


----------



## Debby (Apr 30, 2015)

I suppose if, like my daughter, a person was focussed on getting BIGGER, then the tweaking every few weeks would be really important.  

I decided to re-do my entire intensive routine and while the routine was sort of hard, my thoughts afterward were sort of along the lines of, 'okay, good, but so what'.  The next day though was a slightly different story and while I didn't really hurt anywhere, several muscle groups definitely felt inflamed or hot so I guess I did pick some good ones after all.  

Say, what do you think of the idea I'm hearing recently that cardio is actually 'aging'?  I can't really recall the exact reason though. Have you heard anything like that?  Personally, I liked it because it gave me an excuse to get off my treadmill .  Now I focus on my intensive interval training (with weights sometimes) and yoga to keep limber.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 30, 2015)

I increase weights when I can feel it is too easy.  And I figure I get enough variety with cardio that I'm doing fine.  I don't want to lose what muscles I have built so I make sure I never go too long without workouts, especially muscle work.

I have some 2.5lb ankle weights but those had become too easy (for thigh and glute work) so I bought some 2kg.  Those are good for now.


----------



## DoItMyself (Apr 30, 2015)

We don't change it up intentionally, but we do a wide variety of activities that keep us fit.  Now that spring is here we've been biking a local 40 mile trail a couple times each week.  We also go walking/jogging early every morning.  In the winter we were snowshoeing or cross country skiing on the bike trail.  We also have some exercise equipment at home that we use on a regular basis, so we keep our routine varied.  We also try to keep active around the house, yard and garden.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2015)

I really don't have a structured routine, just do what I feel like that day.  Sometimes I do some weight machines and elliptical, or bike.  Sometimes I just do one or the other.  I'm not expert, but I've been exercising on and off for years.  I think it's very good to work different muscles, instead of the same ones all the time.  For weight loss, they say vary the speeds, like slow for ten minutes, then fast for five....I do that sometimes on a treadmill.  

I used to do a Step Reebock exercise tape that combined step aerobics with weight exercise intervals, very effective workout.  The only thing I do all the time is a daily walk outdoors for a couple of miles or more, I enjoy that very much and do it with my husband/dog.

Stretching is really good for people our age to keep limber, I don't do enough of it.  I don't think that cardio is aging, it's good to give your heart some exercise, but doing it excessively is a different story.  Those who push too much, do repeat marathons etc., can find that they suffer rather than benefit from it.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I really don't have a structured routine, just do what I feel like that day.  Sometimes I do some weight machines and elliptical, or bike.  Sometimes I just do one or the other.  I'm not expert, but I've been exercising on and off for years.  I think it's very good to work different muscles, instead of the same ones all the time.  For weight loss, they say vary the speeds, like slow for ten minutes, then fast for five....I do that sometimes on a treadmill.
> 
> I used to do a Step Reebock exercise tape that combined step aerobics with weight exercise intervals, very effective workout.  The only thing I do all the time is a daily walk outdoors for a couple of miles or more, I enjoy that very much and do it with my husband/dog.
> 
> Stretching is really good for people our age to keep limber, I don't do enough of it.  I don't think that cardio is aging, it's good to give your heart some exercise, but doing it excessively is a different story.  Those who push too much, do repeat marathons etc., can find that they suffer rather than benefit from it.



Yes, interval training is great for burning calories and for stamina.  I do it on the elliptical and rowing machine and when my heel is ready I'll do it on the treadmill again.  

I've been seeing ads that say cardio and ab exercises etc make you age faster which sounds ridiculous to me.  I'll have to click on them sometime to see what they are selling.  

I have to have structured routines - a wee bit OCD I guess.  And I always do a very good stretching routine.


----------



## Lon (May 1, 2015)

My weight is always stable so I keep the same routine to keep in shape. I live on the third floor of a three story apartment with elevator but I use the stairs as I come and go several times daily, plus daily swimming. walking to the store and back.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Lon said:


> My weight is always stable so I keep the same routine to keep in shape. I live on the third floor of a three story apartment with elevator but I use the stairs as I come and go several times daily, plus daily swimming. walking to the store and back.



Sounds good, Lon!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Found this article.  It is only referring to cardio and says we should do no more than 2.5 hours a week.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-31095384


----------



## WhatInThe (May 9, 2015)

I try to alter courses especially when walking or biking along with pace. What I find the best along with change ups, tweeks or something new is always going back to perfect form. It's very easy not to think about what you are doing simply going through the motions. With exercises especially is no momentum, light weight with correct form is better than heavier weight.

I also go the track and walk the same curve back and forth because if you circle a track in the same direction you can wind up using the same muscles. So I walk the curve traditional with inside on my left which means inside leg stabilizes and outside leg tends to push. I reverse that so both legs wind up using the same muscles and get the same stresses-balance.


----------



## Bob in NH (May 24, 2015)

For the past couple of years (since I retired) I go to the gym M,T, Th, & F; 6:30 to 8AM or so. I do about 13 of the weight machines, alternating the group of 6-7 each day; 3 sets of 15 reps on each. I may add a rep or 2  now and then but NOT more weight! Then on the Expresso bike for  cardio. 35 mins or so, depending on the scenario.  Finish with a 1/2 mile walk to cool off. 
I feel better than I have in 20 years. Not really looking to get bigger, just increase / maintain strength and endurance to enjoy life more.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Ameriscot (May 25, 2015)

Bob in NH said:


> For the past couple of years (since I retired) I go to the gym M,T, Th, & F; 6:30 to 8AM or so. I do about 13 of the weight machines, alternating the group of 6-7 each day; 3 sets of 15 reps on each. I may add a rep or 2  now and then but NOT more weight! Then on the Expresso bike for  cardio. 35 mins or so, depending on the scenario.  Finish with a 1/2 mile walk to cool off.
> I feel better than I have in 20 years. Not really looking to get bigger, just increase / maintain strength and endurance to enjoy life more.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Well done!  I workout out faithfully and feel great - more stamina, more strength. 

For muscle work I do the resistance machines at the gym, and dumbbells and ankle weights at home.  If I find it becoming too easy to lift at a certain weight, I'll increase the weight.  I do 12 reps max.  And if that become too easy I move up the next weight and start with 8, then 10, then 12.


----------



## healthierself (May 25, 2015)

My weight has also been fairly stable but over the past couple of years I stopped exercising so I lost a lot of muscle. With my busted knee and hip, I had trouble finding a suitable exercise routine for me. I've always enjoyed walking so I've kept that up but a lot of the time I must admit that I do not feel like leaving the house, particularly in winter. I used to do line dancing and zumba gold but my knee has been getting worse so I had to give them up due to pain. I recently came across a great DVD program that my daughter bought me for my birthday. It's called "Smile & Sway" and it is basically ballroom dancing in a chair. I've always loved ballroom dance, so this program is perfect for me. It's Australian and very easy to keep up. I love it very much and it has helped me build my energy and muscle back up. It's 45 minutes so I try to do it every second day. I don't structure my day around exercise though.


----------



## merlin (May 26, 2015)

I have never really been a formal exercise person, though I used to do some cycling, Tai chi and yoga years ago. These days walking, gardening and a bit of diy seems to be enough. My weight is stable and I am pretty flexible so don't feel the need. I think its something to do with only exerting myself if I am actually achieving something, (my work ethic)  rather than exercise for its own sake or maintaining the body


----------



## Debby (May 30, 2015)

healthierself said:


> My weight has also been fairly stable but over the past couple of years I stopped exercising so I lost a lot of muscle. With my busted knee and hip, I had trouble finding a suitable exercise routine for me. I've always enjoyed walking so I've kept that up but a lot of the time I must admit that I do not feel like leaving the house, particularly in winter. I used to do line dancing and zumba gold but my knee has been getting worse so I had to give them up due to pain. I recently came across a great DVD program that my daughter bought me for my birthday. It's called "Smile & Sway" and it is basically ballroom dancing in a chair. I've always loved ballroom dance, so this program is perfect for me. It's Australian and very easy to keep up. I love it very much and it has helped me build my energy and muscle back up. It's 45 minutes so I try to do it every second day. I don't structure my day around exercise though.




That sounds like an excellent program for you and good for you for being consistent.  My husband is soooo tight and does nothing even though he knows he should.  At least folks like Merlin and a few others here focus on keeping moving (walking, energetic gardening, swimming, etc.) which really is the crux of it all.   I think getting old and taking to the rocking chair is a death sentence and at the very least, a ticket to feeling crummy.


----------

